# 35 Whelen



## Dukes_Daddy (Nov 14, 2008)

CVA has a nice new single shot rifle the Apex available in 35 Whelen. Does anyone have experience with this cartridge on elk, caribou, moose. I like big chucks of lead flying making big holes in critters. 

My biggest concern is availability of ammo since I don't reload.

Any input would be appreciated.


----------



## nolaut (Jul 7, 2009)

The 35 Whelen is a overlooked wildcat that was made legitimate by Remington a few decades ago I believe. The 35 Whelen is known for being the most efficient cartridge at pushing big projectiles with the least amount of powder.CVA is building rifles in this caliber due to the popularity of the new game laws in some southern states that allow this single shot style rifle in .35 or larger caliber for primitive arms season for deer.
As for ammo availability it can be found at Cabelas or Midway Usa for about 35.00 a box. But as for making big holes in game remember that caliber only does not kill, you need a high sectional density (S.D.) in order to achieve penetration into the vitals.
Now for the numbers on the big .35 at Utah altitude:
180 grain bullet = ~2900 fps S.D = .201 + 2.7 @ 100 yards -3.7 @ 300 yards.
225 grain bullet = ~2650 fps S.D.= .251 + 2.7 @ 100 yards -6.6 @ 300 yards.
250 grain bullet = ~2450 fps S.D.= .279 + 3.3 @ 100 yards -7.7 @ 300 yards
For big game a sectional density of .250 is recommended so as the numbers for the 180 grain bullet appear good the penetration potential is less than what is considered optimal. Why, well with proper shot placement a 30-30 170 grain at about 100 yards can take down elk cleanly, history proves this. 30-30 170g. @ 100 Pp = 84. ..358 180g. @ 300 Pp= 74. 
The penetration potential is a superior gauge in which to calculate a bullets ability to reach the vitals with all factors being equal ie. bullet construction ect.


----------



## nolaut (Jul 7, 2009)

I am adding this because on my last post I ran out of space. I know people who successfully hunted elk with the 35 Whelen and love the round, they used the 250 grain to make full penetration for easy tracking when needed. The 250 grain bullet a 300 yards Pp= 139. Wow!


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

The word most used with the .35 Whelen:

*Venerable*...a : calling forth respect through age, character, and attainments.


----------



## gwailow (Jan 20, 2008)

As for ammo, you are somewhat limited but I would look at Double Tap ammunition. He's a local guy (Cedar City) and he makes some fine ammo. Here's a link to their web-site:http://www.doubletapammo.com


----------



## Dukes_Daddy (Nov 14, 2008)

Good info. Thanks. 

Now I just need to convince the wife I really need another gun.


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

See I got tired of fighting that battle so I just bought a Pro Hunter. Its much easier to convince the wife into a $150-$200.00 barrel off KSL then a $400-$800.00 New rifle and they take up less space lol.


----------

